
Plastic roads: India’s radical plan to bury its garbage beneath the streets - vezycash
https://www.theguardian.com/sustainable-business/2016/jun/30/plastic-road-india-tar-plastic-transport-environment-pollution-waste
======
vezycash
No need to grow plastic eating bacteria, ban plastic straw, shopping bags, or
other single use plastics.

